# Poll: What is the most you've ever spent on a single tarantula? (Price only, not shipping)



## nicodimus22 (Mar 23, 2017)

Also, what species/size was it?


----------



## grayzone (Mar 23, 2017)

If i remember right, the most i ever paid for a single t was like 150$.
It was for a 7-8" cb female L. violaceopes.
The 30$ shipping added not included.


Id gladly do it again RIGHT NOW hint hint

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spidermolt (Mar 23, 2017)

It was the first time I've ever seen a P. metallica sling for under $120 at the time so I had to buy it there and then since they were also on the top of my list. (I think it was $95)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## user 666 (Mar 23, 2017)

I have a hard limit of $30 to $35.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flexzone (Mar 23, 2017)

$150 for a CB ~2.5'' female S. hoffmanni

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 23, 2017)

$100 for a 4.5-5" 0.1 A aurantiaca

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spidermolt (Mar 23, 2017)

user 666 said:


> I have a hard limit of $30 to $35.


ugh I tried to promise that myself too but... I have a problem

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## D Sherlod (Mar 23, 2017)

I spent 95 on my GBB    I saw it at a local pet store that specializes in reptiles and has decent knowledge of T's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 23, 2017)

$50 for a 3.75 inch female A. chalcodes. I don't usually buy adults, but that's pretty affordable relative to adults of other species, so I went for it. I expect to have her for a very long time.


----------



## user 666 (Mar 23, 2017)

Spidermolt said:


> ugh I tried to promise that myself too but... I have a problem


I see it as a way to let me by as many as I want.

If they're cheap and not too difficult to take care off, I get it.

I now have 35 Ts.

In December I had 2.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## patriotgator (Mar 23, 2017)

$50 for a G Pulchripes. I got 3 Ts in the last 2 weeks and have spent around $200 so far. I forced myself to not get anymore for at least a month or so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spidermolt (Mar 23, 2017)

user 666 said:


> I see it as a way to let me by as many as I want.
> 
> If they're cheap and not too difficult to take care off, I get it.
> 
> ...


I kinda have a similar budget kinda way... about every 6 months when I start to crave for more I try to buy a shipment from one breeder and no matter how many I buy I try to keep it within a $75 budget before shipping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## obie (Mar 23, 2017)

79.00 bucks for a phormictopus sp green. Which probably isn't a bad price for a sling if I really got what I paid for but 79 bucks for a p cancerides sling is way to much

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## user 666 (Mar 23, 2017)

user 666 said:


> I see it as a way to let me by as many as I want.
> 
> If they're cheap and not too difficult to take care off, I get it.
> 
> ...


Before anyone thinks I am wildly irresponsible - 

Let me also say that I have a couple hard and fast rules before I buy Ts. One, I have to be able to find care instructions I can follow, and two, I have to have an appropriate enclosure _before_ I buy the T.

If I can't meet both requirements then I don't get the T.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Mar 23, 2017)

I've gotten a few damn good deals, but the most I've paid is about $35 for my 1/2" versicolor.  I paid $33 each for some 1" gbb slings, traded a MM b smithi (hamorii?) for a juvi gbb that turned out female, and for $100 I got 3 T's, the most valuable of which was an AF gbb.  The last one was a craigslist deal.

Its not like I have a bunch of disposable income or anything, but is it weird that I want to just once buy a really expensive and rare T?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 23, 2017)

MetalMan2004 said:


> Its not like I have a bunch of disposable income or anything, but is it weird that I want to just once buy a really expensive and rare T?


You could always save up and get an adult female Xenesthis sp blue! $450.


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Mar 23, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> You could always save up and get an adult female Xenesthis sp blue! $450.


I've contemplated getting a sling...haven't done it yet though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Mar 23, 2017)

$70 for AF T Stirmi.  $110 with shipping, and worth every penny.  Doomsday is an amazing creature.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm in England but my 3 most expensive were £35 ($43.70) each, they were all subadults/adults though (A. geniculata/L. difficilis/A. chalcodes), my most expensive sling was my G. iheringi which was £30 ($37.46).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanner Dzula (Mar 23, 2017)

Most expensive for just the T itself, for me, was 50$ my Orphnaecus philippinus. So far had only seen one here in AZ and that was a while ago, before i was into the hobby itself.  A little much for the species, but i have a special place in my heart for orange T's and this guy truly is Bright orange haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Mar 23, 2017)

Two H. pulchripes slings $125ea, now you can find them for $50-$80 if you catch the sale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 23, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Also, what species/size was it?



$80: _Grammostola pulchra_ (Bulldozer): 2", turned out to be female
$80: _Dolichothele diamantinensis_ (Wallflower): 2", turned out to be male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Mar 23, 2017)

$75 Theraphosa stirmi 2", turned out female -- is now 3-4"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcanopele (Mar 24, 2017)

I did pay $275 for my Poecilotheria miranda MF, but I did buy it locally so at least there was no shipping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlie69 (Mar 24, 2017)

Most expensive so far was my mf Avicularia geroldi, I paid 90$

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 24, 2017)

E.campestratus young female 35€
T.violaceus young female 35€
E.cyanognathus juvenile female 25€

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## scott308 (Mar 24, 2017)

$85, for my M. balfouri sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kodi (Mar 24, 2017)

A freaking lot for my T. seladonia sling. Worth every penny though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Paiige (Mar 24, 2017)

$50 is my limit, though the Pampho I want is going to more than double it...
$50 for my B. boehmei (she was originally $100 but was half-dead due to poor care so I talked them down), $50 for a juvie GBB, $50 for a 1" G. pulchra sling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kayis (Mar 24, 2017)

Currently my G. iheringi takes the top @82$. I don't see her keeping that spot for long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Mar 24, 2017)

$175 for my female E. Sp. Red. I would not hesitate to spend more for a rare species

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Mar 24, 2017)

P. ANTINOUS 
P. METALLICA  85$

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina (Mar 24, 2017)

100 Euro (a little more than 100 $) is my definite limit. I spent that much on female juveniles/subadults 1 each:

X. immanis
D. diamantinensis
P. antinous

I circumvented that rule and bought two 2i slings of M. mesomelas for 65 Euro each because I really wanted that species but I didn't want to pay like 200 Euro for a sexed female.... and I got 1.1 out of the slings

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lucashank (Mar 24, 2017)

The most expensive tarantula I've ordered was a 2.5inch female E. cyanognathus for $49.
The cost of shipping for me generally is $45.
I figure I might need to start buying more expensive (or more at one time) tarantulas in order to make the shipping cost seem more reasonable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Mar 24, 2017)

My most expensive was a 3" molt-sexed female G. pulchra at $160.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CyclingSam (Mar 24, 2017)

$79.00 P. metallica sling Is 2-2.25 inches now and I do not yet know the gender.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Mar 24, 2017)

Avicularia versicolor female = $195 (my first ever tarantula purchase - I was struggling to find any of my adult T choices as a first T)  I wouldn't pay this now.
E. sp. red female = $125

EDIT*  Oops! I meant Caribena versicolor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry (Mar 24, 2017)

Spent 20 for what is my MM AAvic from my LPS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 24, 2017)

_Imma _<-- Italian female name, also -- an incredible cheapskate when it comes to T's, to the point that I advocate even cough cough... 'Communism' cough, when it comes to _Theraphosidae.
_
A new 'Koba' should arise and create a brand new 'enthusiasts keepers heaven' called UTPR:
(*U*nion of _*T*heraphosidae _and* P*auk (паук) *R*epublics)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paramite (Mar 24, 2017)

250 euros for a juvenile 0.1 Poecilotheria metallica. This was many years ago. I sold it and got 450 euros. 

Edit: 250 euros is about 270 dollars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olan (Mar 24, 2017)

$100 for a 2 inch confirmed female Pterinopelma sazimai.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EulersK (Mar 24, 2017)

$300 for a mature male B. emilia
Turned around and sold it for $350 after he did the deed with my girl

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## obie (Mar 25, 2017)

z32upgrader said:


> My most expensive was a 3" molt-sexed female G. pulchra at $160.


That is a crazy deal. Was it local to you


----------



## z32upgrader (Mar 25, 2017)

obie said:


> That is a crazy deal. Was it local to you


Went to a Reptile show in Tulsa, OK.  There was only tarantula vendor present and she had great prices.  Missed out on a 4" female B. auratum for $100 and now I'm kicking myself for not buying a 4.5" female P. rufilata she had for $80.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shudragon (Mar 25, 2017)

150$ for a ~3.5in female B. boehmei. Girlfriend calls her fancy pants because shes the current largest/best coloration I have. Also brings up the age old pants question where would a tarantula wear pants? http://i.imgur.com/fqp5x9p.png

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Funny 2


----------



## awiec (Mar 26, 2017)

Boyfriend spent $125 on a 1 inch P.metallica, this was before the huge boom in availability that has recently happened in the past few years. Planning on plumping her up and find her a male to get some money back. 

I myself have spent $110 on an adult female T.cyaneolum, roughly 5 inches. She is the jewel of my collection even though I may never get to breed her.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bugmom (Mar 26, 2017)

I want to say my two M. mesomelas slings were $250 each, but they may have been $225. I want to say my B. baumgarteni female was either $225 or $250 as well. Definitely not less than $225 though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## nburgmei (Apr 5, 2017)

I paid $125 (or $110...can't remember) for an adult female _L. parahybana_. When I was a kid I paid somewhere in that range for a juvenile _M. robustum_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Apr 5, 2017)

Changed my vote as I've since paid £45 ($56) for a 3" female Avicularia variegata (ex amazonica Manaus)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## igotcrabs (Apr 5, 2017)

I paid $85 for my 1 1/2 " Pamphobeteus sp "platyomma". Wooorth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BabaYaga (Apr 5, 2017)

Hmm... 2 in H. Lividum was 75$, and I recently bought a female sub-adult C. Minax for 60$. I think those are my most expensive.......



......so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sasker (Apr 6, 2017)

I paid 65 $ for a confirmed female Pamphobeteus sp. Mascara. No idea how big it is as it will be delivered this week, I hope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## igotcrabs (May 18, 2017)

My personal record of $85 has been broken... twice, since I posted... my personal limit of $100 was also, summarily disregaurded, as I just paid $225 for a T. Psychedelicus... if I have kids they can go to community college.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (May 18, 2017)

igotcrabs said:


> My personal record of $85 has been broken... twice, since I posted... my personal limit of $100 was also, summarily disregaurded, as I just paid $225 for a T. Psychedelicus... if I have kids they can go to community college.


Congrats!  If you can get it to mate your future kids will be back to state college money in no time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kevinlowl (May 18, 2017)

Is this in US dollars or?

Anyway the most I've spent was RM120 for an A. Metallica sling. To put things in perspective, a P. Metallica sling is around the same price and many times can be found with a slight discount not to mention also being much more readily available. Everybody's got a P. Metallica sling to sell. This A. Metallica though is the first one I've seen for sale since March. So damn rare. Also gonna drop another RM120 on an L. Giannisposatoi sling (well 2 inch) which the guy said is supposedly female. So, 120 is my max so far. 

Never thought I'd drop over 100 bucks on a spider, pls kill me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (May 18, 2017)

It was at least 3 years ago, I bought a 4" MF B. emelia at $150 at a local expo. Love her, but I have about a $150 limit on a single T  Can't afford to spend more than that on only one animal


----------



## Ellenantula (May 18, 2017)

I can't remember which T cost which amount now, but my GBB and B emilia were $200 and $150 each - but they were both confirmed sub-adult females from a reputable seller.  Worth every penny to me, incl. the additional $40 overnight shipping with LAG. 
For any T I really really wanted, I would go higher.  I am by no means wealthy, hence having a smaller collection than many here.
But the heart wants what it wants....


----------



## igotcrabs (May 18, 2017)

MetalMan2004 said:


> Congrats!  If you can get it to mate your future kids will be back to state college money in no time!


      That's the plan... eventually anyway. The thing is, realistically, I would have to buy a couple more. Haha


----------



## basin79 (May 18, 2017)

£165 on an adult female Megaphobema mesomelas. WORTH. EVERY. PENNY.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gypsy cola (May 18, 2017)

$250 is my record so far. Going to change that in July.

what was the $250 on? A spider that was totally worth it and I will cherish her forever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShrapnelShark (May 18, 2017)

I just sort of started this hobby seriously,this year. Only have babies, Most i spent was i believe 35 dollars on a Borneo black Sling that was about an inch. I love it,very webby and hungry.


----------



## darkness975 (May 18, 2017)

$250

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caseyface (May 18, 2017)

My most expensive T is my darling Gordita, my AF E. sp. red. She was $175._ Worth every penny_. Second most expensive was the ~1.75 Y. sooretama for $90.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Caseyface (May 18, 2017)

gypsy cola said:


> $250 is my record so far. Going to change that in July.
> 
> what was the $250 on? A spider that was totally worth it and I will cherish her forever.


Oooh, what kind of spider was it? What will you be getting in July?


----------



## gypsy cola (May 18, 2017)

Caseyface said:


> Oooh, what kind of spider was it? What will you be getting in July?


T.cyaneolum

Haven't figured out yet what I am getting July. I was thinking p.ultramanis but, idk.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Caseyface (May 18, 2017)

@gypsy cola - Ah, the T. cyaneolums are incredibly beautiful.   (As are the P. ultramarinus!!)


----------



## edesign (May 18, 2017)

$100-150, I don't recall what it was. Female pokie, miranda or rufilata or something, juvenile size. I've bought a number between $50-99, mostly sexed females but a couple slings such as X. immanis ($90, one died less than a month later heh, still have 2 though ) Typically I'm game between $1 and 30 for common stuff but will pay more for less common species up to a point. I like to buy 3+ of a species so that generally limits me to about $100/sling per order. I've spent up to a little over $500 at one time despite my initial budget being $200 lol so who knows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stormsky (May 18, 2017)

Most I've spent so far on one spider is $175 on a female Euathlus sp. red and it was super worth it.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Philth (May 19, 2017)

I bought 2 slings of the first batch of _balfouri_ that hit the U.S. For $800 I came home with 2 1/4" slings lol. That held the record for the most I ever spent on a spiderling, until the _seladonia_ that recently hit the hobby    lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevinlowl (May 19, 2017)

Philth said:


> I bought 2 slings of the first batch of _balfouri_ that hit the U.S. For $800 I came home with 2 1/4" slings lol. That held the record for the most I ever spent on a spiderling, until the _seladonia_ that recently hit the hobby    lol.


Jezus 

...how much was the seladonia?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caseyface (May 19, 2017)

Stormsky said:


> Most I've spent so far on one spider is $175 on a female Euathlus sp. red and it was super worth it.


Me, too!! Did you get her from NET-BUG, per chance? I love my little lady _so freakin much. _


----------



## Trenor (May 19, 2017)

I bought a few H.pulchripes slings for 85 each and I'm pretty sure that is the highest I've paid for any T including sexed females.

My 0.1 P.cam was a steal at 65 dollars.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## mack1855 (May 19, 2017)

$250_P.ultramarinus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Stormsky (May 19, 2017)

Caseyface said:


> Me, too!! Did you get her from NET-BUG, per chance? I love my little lady _so freakin much. _


That's exactly where I got her from. And I got lucky too cause she was the last one and wasn't even listed for sale until I asked. She's my current favorite right now in my collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caseyface (May 19, 2017)

@Stormsky - How funny! I was told that my girl was also the last, but this was a few months ago, in early March. I think they used my girl to mate, and Anastasia gave me one of her own babies as a freebie.


----------



## Stormsky (May 19, 2017)

Caseyface said:


> @Stormsky - How funny! I was told that my girl was also the last, but this was a few months ago, in early March. I think they used my girl to mate, and Anastasia gave me one of her own babies as a freebie.


I got mine just last month. Hmmm, I wonder if that's some kind of business tactic. She told me mine was still a bit too young to breed yet, but she was planning to, though I did still get a baby one as a freebie.


----------



## Caseyface (May 19, 2017)

@Stormsky - Oh, interesting... It sounds like maybe they were saving one with intent to breed, (making mine the last for sale), but gave it to you instead. In either event, I am so glad that you were able to get your hand on her. My Gordy is my favorite. I love her so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreyPsyche (May 19, 2017)

I only buy slings...

P. Vittata, 45$


----------



## CWilson1351 (May 20, 2017)

P. sazimai 2" female for $75... For now that's my most expensive.


----------



## kevinlowl (Oct 3, 2017)

kevinlowl said:


> Anyway the most I've spent was RM120


RM180 spider imminent, extremely tempted


----------



## dangerforceidle (Oct 3, 2017)

$85 CAD for an unsexed _Monocentropus balfouri _sling, and $80 CAD each for two unsexed _Harpactira pulchripes_ slings.


----------



## Venomgland (Oct 3, 2017)

150 for 6" female G. pulchra


----------



## flyingjudgman (Dec 14, 2018)

Kodi said:


> A freaking lot for my T. seladonia sling. Worth every penny though.


is he/she still alive as of now? heard it was a very difficult to care sling.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Dec 14, 2018)

$280 for a 3 inch X. immanis confirmed female. I would go higher for something I really want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## obie (Dec 14, 2018)

350 for 5in female x immanis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mychajlo (Dec 14, 2018)

$140 for a 3-4” female B. Hamorii


----------



## Jokesonmeow (Dec 14, 2018)

$100 on my husband’s G. pulchra sling.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm still in the same range but my most expensive is now £50 (about $62) for a Psalmopoeus victori sling


----------



## David McCreary (Dec 14, 2018)

I just bought my first T: adult female Aphonopelma seemanni for $19. I am 75 years old so figure adults are the way to go. Would like to get a Eupalaestrus campestratus  next and start developing a herd of zebras.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## Teal (Dec 14, 2018)

160$ on an adult female A. minatrix


----------



## Minty (Dec 14, 2018)

£55 for a sexed female sub adult T stirmi and £50 for a sub adult Lapropelma violaceopes, which turned out to be female.

Most of my non-sling tarantula purchases have ranged from £20-£40.


----------



## Mixed Dinner (Dec 14, 2018)

$80 on an unsexed Grammostola pulchra


----------



## EtienneN (Dec 14, 2018)

$150 on female P. metallica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Dec 14, 2018)

$170 for a female T. cyaneolum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (Dec 15, 2018)

Grammostola pulchra adult female for $250 back in 2000.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Dec 15, 2018)

$200 for a subadult female _Lampropelma nigerimmum arboricola _(sp. Borneo Black).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ccTroi (Dec 15, 2018)

$180ea for a few Pterinochilus murinus DCF Botswana/Zimbabwe


----------



## wingedcoatl (Dec 15, 2018)

$150 for an adult female M balfouri.


----------



## Ungoliant (Dec 16, 2018)

I bought a beautiful 4.5" female _Brachypelma emilia_ for $150 today, so I changed my vote.












My new 0.1 Brachypelma emilia (4.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 16, 2018
__
brachypelma
brachypelma emilia
emilia
female
mature female
mexican redleg tarantula
petra




						I couldn't resist this beauty when I saw her at Repticon.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## arachnidgill (Dec 16, 2018)

G. pulchripes female, $150

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika (Dec 16, 2018)

65€ for an Aphonopelma bicoloratum sling.


----------



## Greasylake (Dec 16, 2018)

150 for a female B. hamorii.


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 16, 2018)

You can tell from the price tags who's from Europe/Asia and who's North American

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## dangerforceidle (Dec 16, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> You can tell from the price tags who's from Europe/Asia and who's North American

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SteveIDDQD (Dec 17, 2018)

I spent £90 on an A.versicolor around 10 years ago.  This was back when they where rare and wild caught, and care sheets where advising to keep them very moist....  Poor guy died after 3 months.  It's the one in my avatar pic actually.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 17, 2018)

SteveIDDQD said:


> I spent £90 on an A.metalica around 10 years ago.  This was back when they where rare and wild caught, and care sheets where advising to keep them very moist....  Poor guy died after 3 months.  It's the one in my avatar pic actually.


If it was the spider in your avatar, it was not an A.metallica but a A.versicolor, now C.versicolor 
Still sucks to lose it so soon though.


----------



## SteveIDDQD (Dec 17, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> If it was the spider in your avatar, it was not an A.metallica but a A.versicolor, now C.versicolor
> Still sucks to lose it so soon though.


Thanks, that's my bad, it was a long time ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Dec 19, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> You can tell from the price tags who's from Europe/Asia and who's North American


You slick Europeans with your reasonably priced tarantulas, bah!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Minty (Dec 20, 2018)

Rigor Mortis said:


> You slick Europeans with your reasonably priced tarantulas, bah!


Feel for you guys, even a lot of the cheaper tarantulas in NA are a rip off.


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 20, 2018)

Rigor Mortis said:


> You slick Europeans with your reasonably priced tarantulas, bah!





Minty said:


> Feel for you guys, even a lot of the cheaper tarantulas in NA are a rip off.


To be fair though, Theraphosa and Pamphobeteus species are sometimes cheaper over there.


----------



## Minty (Dec 20, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> To be fair though, Theraphosa and Pamphobeteus species are sometimes cheaper over there.


Give me a cheaper Pokie every time. Lol


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 20, 2018)

Minty said:


> Give me a cheaper Pokie every time. Lol


Or in some cases, get a Pokie at all...some species are restricted in the US since last August.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Merlinobrachys Wizardicus (Dec 20, 2018)

£60 ($75) on Chilobrachys Sp. Eleclric Blue
Juvenile. should be lasting a while and fun to watch grow up. Love the colouration.
My total order came to £100 with 2 other Ts (C. Fimbriatus juvenile and an OBT sling) and some feeders.
First time buying my own and I got 3 before that had my curly hair bought for me as a present


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak (Dec 20, 2018)

Aphonopelma marki I believe at 75$ it’s like under 1/2” 
But dwarf so I had too....right? 
The lady was showing me other dwarf Aphonopelmas for like 300$. That’s like 3 1/2 days work after tax....24-30 hours labor for a spider? Sorry can’t

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Octorach96 (Feb 27, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> To be fair though, Theraphosa and Pamphobeteus species are sometimes cheaper over there.


$130 for a 2-3” juvenile T. Stirmi in central North America


----------



## Phia (Feb 28, 2019)

I’m a sucker for female sexed juveniles or adult females. I’ve spent in the 100-250 range relatively frequently for that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Feb 28, 2019)

I spent about $28 on an unsexed juvie _A. avicularia _in a pet shop. She was ~2.5" I think and was molt sexed as female in my care.


----------



## Vanisher (Feb 28, 2019)

I paid around 100 bucks for a large adult X immanis once!

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Greasylake (Feb 28, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> I paid around 100 bucks for a large adult X immanis once!


Is there a "jealous" rating? can I give you one of those? I'll give you a lollipop instead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vanisher (Feb 28, 2019)

Greasylake said:


> Is there a "jealous" rating? can I give you one of those? I'll give you a lollipop instead.


It was in Hamm, Germany 2004 i think! I was really into X immanis then. Had 3 females and bought this large female , she had a legspan of maybe 9 inch! I also bought a juvenile X intermedia at the same expo for around 40 bucks!
There where other prices back then, and one cant compare europe with usa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RepublicofTexas81 (Feb 28, 2019)

Recent purchase of my Aphonopelma mooreae.


----------



## CrazyDane (Feb 28, 2019)

Poecilotheria metallica 68$ But Think i buy a Xenesthis sp blue later this year


----------



## LittleGiRLy (Feb 28, 2019)

Xenesthis Immanis 1" @$125, Intermedia 1" @$175, and a 1.5" sp. Blue @$260. I've also spent around the hundred dollar range for some of my Pamphobeteus sp as well. Unfortunately, my two favorite genus happened to be the most expensive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## asunshinefix (Mar 9, 2019)

Juvenile confirmed female Homeoemma chilensis, 1.5", from Tarantula Canada for $140. She was beyond worth it, such a cool little T. Really hoping I can find a male for her in a year or two.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

